# 5.4 Gallon Shrimp Aquarium Journal



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Since the shrimp vase is now defunct ( a big time bust) thought it was time to officially start a journal with what has taken its place. 



Tank: Lifeguard Aquatics 5.4 gallon.
Filter: Dennerle Corner Filter ( may be changing this out to a smaller HOB- its a bit big). 

Substrate: Fluvel Stratum/ basic aquarium sand
Rock: Manten Stone


Plants: Buces, mosses, tall hairgrass, some kind of aquatic reed ( unknown), marsilea crenata
Shrimp: After 2 months of cycling-- [I have to satrt all over again] Tiger shrimp and neo's. 

Snails: Ramshorn


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Nice rebound!


----------



## akira112 (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking forward to this journal, looking great already.


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

Love the nymphoides! That's what they are right? I would love to have some.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I took out some of the hairgrass on left hand side and added some Ludwigia. Not sure what variety it is. I also added some Rotala "Orange Juice" on right side. We will see how each of these plants do. 
I haven't noticed any die back at all in any of the plants. Snails have been doing a good job of cleaning of any algae.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like you're off to a great start. 

Lots of hidey holes for shrimp in there, I see.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Caught in the act:

https://vimeo.com/374315357


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Let me guess: doesn’t even watch fish or shrimp? “Nope, just here for the fresh tasty water.”


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> Let me guess: doesn’t even watch fish or shrimp?


Nothing in the tank yet. But, there will be shrimp. Will see.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

How are you meow?


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Maybe you should set him/her up with their own drinking tank, obviously prefers the more organics laden water over tap your probably filling reg water bowl with. 

Clear tub with emergent plants on floor and a few snails and penedent light on timer for kitty water processing, would be a cool experiment.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Some people find that their beasts leave their tanks alone when they get pet fountains to use in addition to their usual water bowls.

The running water often keeps their interest over still water in their bowl.

Or, if you're me, you just have to suck it up and cover things with glass or mesh because the beast is too intelligent (not always a good thing) for its own good.


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

So how are the cat training negotiations going?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions- I need to think more creatively for this cat with this issue, he _is _ too smart for his own good.

Bump:


Desert Pupfish said:


> So how are the cat training negotiations going?


 Right now? 

He is like "Whatever.."
>


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> How are you meow?


 I somehow missed this--- sorry, it happens sometimes. This cat is so pretty. Loves the water bowl you have prepared---
What a sweet kitty.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ive seen ammonia and Ive seen nitrates, but have yet to see nitrites. Only been about 5 weeks. Most likely take a few more. 

The algae is starting to grow on the rocks-- which I love. Need to trim up the hair-grass again because its getting shaggy. The plants are just starting to cover the filter. I still am at a wait and see with it. I may just keep this filter if the plants continue to grow over it. It is the perfect flow for this tank. An excellent little filter.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Thank you @Discusluv.

Stray cats only trust moving water. It was better than leaving my bathroom sink running with a trickle.

I tried a recycling water bowl thing, but none of my filter media fit right! I have one spare pico tank I might setup for him, but he will still have access to two of my utility tanks and my pico cube.



















PS, you can reverse the bracket on the Fluval Plant Nano and raise it up instead of out.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> Ive seen ammonia and Ive seen nitrates, but have yet to see nitrites. Only been about 5 weeks. Most likely take a few more.
> 
> The algae is starting to grow on the rocks-- which I love. Need to trim up the hair-grass again because its getting shaggy. The plants are just starting to cover the filter. I still am at a wait and see with it. I may just keep this filter if the plants continue to grow over it. It is the perfect flow for this tank. An excellent little filter.


It looks like a riverbed fed by a spring.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> It looks like a riverbed fed by a spring.


I like that-- nice compliment


----------



## Rainbow bristlenose (Nov 24, 2019)

My cat is terrified of our fish tanks! But then again, she is no ordinary cat. She likes cucumbers, chilli and lemon. She dislikes catnip and my aquariums. I think it’s the fish she’s scared of.
So lovely seeing your shrimp tank come together. Have you decided which shrimp you are buying?


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

I love this tank amy. It is amazing. Feels ridiculously natural aswell, that is something I strive for! You've nailed it again!!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> I love this tank amy. It is amazing. Feels ridiculously natural aswell, that is something I strive for! You've nailed it again!!


Thank you, that was what I was striving for-- a pond style.

Bump:


Rainbow bristlenose said:


> My cat is terrified of our fish tanks! But then again, she is no ordinary cat. She likes cucumbers, chilli and lemon. She dislikes catnip and my aquariums. I think it’s the fish she’s scared of.
> So lovely seeing your shrimp tank come together. Have you decided which shrimp you are buying?


 Actually, no. Still debating. 



Do you have a picture of your cat? Would love to see her-


----------



## Rainbow bristlenose (Nov 24, 2019)

This is our cat Ninji sleeping in her favourite place in the house, her bird cage. She’s VERY unique!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Rainbow bristlenose said:


> This is our cat Ninji sleeping in her favourite place in the house, her bird cage. She’s VERY unique!


 Ahhh isnt she precious. And so beautiful!


I just love cats-- I dont care- call me a crazy old cat lady. :grin2:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Here are my 3:

Notte:










Willamena:









Mao:


----------



## Rainbow bristlenose (Nov 24, 2019)

They are lovely! Our cat sheds EVERYWHERE and although we got sick of the fur all over the floor, we discovered the miracle of a robotic vacuum cleaner. Now we just need a robotic clothes vacuum cleaner as I am rapidly running out of sticky rollers. Do all your cats love fish? (Viewing not eating).


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I relate to those cats as: Alarm clock me, snow day me, Monday me.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> I relate to those cats as: Alarm clock me, snow day me, Monday me.


:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

Bump:


Rainbow bristlenose said:


> They are lovely! Our cat sheds EVERYWHERE and although we got sick of the fur all over the floor, we discovered the miracle of a robotic vacuum cleaner. Now we just need a robotic clothes vacuum cleaner as I am rapidly running out of sticky rollers. Do all your cats love fish? (Viewing not eating).


They would actually like to eat them.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Getting some staghorn algae in this tank. Is it due to too much light? 
Lights are on a lot! 

I did some water tests a few days ago and these were the parameters:

Ammonia .25 ( tank has been cycling for about 5.5 weeks.)
nitrites 0
Nitrates 10
KH 1
GH 5
TDS 200


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Finally cycled completely. 

Have some PRL shrimp ordered for this tank.
Kinda nervous about these-- hope they are not beyond my experience in shrimp-keeping.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I think you'll be fine. You've got OEBTs! I'd wager that they're more sensitive than crystal reds. At least I view them as so, and my own CRS have seemed much tougher.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I think you'll be fine. You've got OEBTs! I'd wager that they're more sensitive than crystal reds. At least I view them as so, and my own CRS have seemed much tougher.


 Do you think so? Oh, good. 

I counted 16 of the 18 Royals that I have put in here when I fed the other night. So at most I have lost 2. They are doing well.
I ended up ordering an s grade PRL instead of the ss grade. Good enough.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Received someone else's shrimp order yesterday instead of my own- 6 Red King Kong Extreme instead of my 10 crystal reds. 

Was given the option from vendor to keep them in exchange or send them back. Neither sounded good so I paid to keep them (at a discount) and he resent my order. I put them with the Bloody Mary's and c. babaulti. Not sure if they will make it. 

The King Kongs:










Here is the Crystal Reds- just got them and still acclimating:


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Those red king kongs are out of this world. So jealous of your mistake! If you're keeping all these Caridina, I don't see why these shouldn't make it. Keep us updated and please report back with photos when those settle in.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Those red king kongs are out of this world. So jealous of your mistake! If you're keeping all these Caridina, I don't see why these shouldn't make it. Keep us updated and please report back with photos when those settle in.


 I sure hope the King Kongs make it. I really had no where to put them. The parameters in the Bloody Mary tank most likely not ideal. I am going to try lowering the TDS a bit to try to get them more happy and start a small vase/ aquarium for them. But, that will take at least 6 weeks. 





Erik said they would cross-breed with both the crystals and the Royal tigers.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Counted 8 Crystals today, yesterday I counted 6/10. No dead bodies as yet. 
Hopefully all is well. 
They really like hiding out between the rocks in the moss and Buce on the rock wall. Ive seen them crawl under these rocks as well so I think the ones I dont see are buried under here.

Didnt feed for a few days when got them. Just fed this morning--- a small bit of Jake's Mulberry food. One came out directly to feed on this- the others content with staying where they were. I think Ill just leave it in for a few hours and then take out if not yet ready for supplemental food.

The King Kongs are a different story. They all have eaten from day one. A hearty bunch of shrimp. Not that the Crystals aren't, just
taking to prepared foods slower. Maybe because their is less food in the tank they are in.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Couple pics while doing water testing:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

All shrimp doing well in here. Haven't lost a single shrimp! 
Definitely a feat for this shrimp-keeping newbie. 
They have done so well that I ordered another 12 PRL from the same vendor. 

I haven't seen any signs of them being buried at all. But, I think they are too young, still juveniles.

Between the c. babaulti 'zebra' and the royal blue tigers, these have become my favorite shrimps. It takes a while to figure out what types of shrimp you prefer when you get started; but, I can see myself just concentrating on these 3 in the future. 

This aquarium is looking a bit wild right now. I have let the algae grow on the rocks and the plants are a little (ahem) free-form  ....
Ill try to get a picture tonight to update the thread.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Found a cool bamboo plant to put in here. 
So far, the only emergent growth Ive gotten has been from the reed-like plant, the hairgrass has continued to stay under the waterline. 

Anyways, the plant I ordered is Poaceae sp. ‘Purple Bamboo’ . A picture:


https://www.studioaquatica.com/shop/poaceae-sp-purple-bamboo


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

That's a great looking plant. Any idea how tall it gets? That would make for a neat back of the aquarium emergent.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> That's a great looking plant. Any idea how tall it gets? That would make for a neat back of the aquarium emergent.


The consensus seems to say gets 8-12 inches tall.


----------



## Skeelski (Mar 27, 2015)

Came for the tank, stayed for the cats haha. Love the tank so far, the crystal reds look amazing. What light fixtures are you using?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

. 
The lights are https://buceplant.com/collections/a...ledtis-e6-premium-light?variant=3170750464040


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 25cube2019 (Jan 21, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> .
> The lights are https://buceplant.com/collections/a...ledtis-e6-premium-light?variant=3170750464040
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the light but do you think I can get away with one with that size of tank?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

25cube2019 said:


> Love the light but do you think I can get away with one with that size of tank?


 I think so. I think Im probably overdoing it with 2. I have alot of algae growth on rocks. But, I wanted to promote algae for the shrimp.
Its still okay now, but may need to take off second light in future.


----------



## 25cube2019 (Jan 21, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> I think so. I think Im probably overdoing it with 2. I have alot of algae growth on rocks. But, I wanted to promote algae for the shrimp.
> Its still okay now, but may need to take off second light in future.


Thanks Amy


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Finally! A berried PRL! Ive had these guys for months-- geezo!
Hopefully all goes well. Toes crossed,

Look @somewhatshocked and @Blue Ridge Reef 

https://vimeo.com/399740282


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Yay! Pretty far along too!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I can’t wait to see those shrimplets!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This is awesome news!

You're going to love seeing all those little white specks everywhere. They're so much easier to see than Neos and many other Caridina shrimp.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Congrats! It is always great to see new shrimp in a tank. One of the best feelings.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> This is awesome news!
> 
> You're going to love seeing all those little white specks everywhere. They're so much easier to see than Neos and many other Caridina shrimp.


Really happy that they are finally settled. Makes me feel like Im taking care of them as they should be.

Bump:


Streetwise said:


> Congrats! It is always great to see new shrimp in a tank. One of the best feelings.


I agree :smile2:


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful little shrimp tank! Hahaha and the cat drinking from it 😂


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

andrewss said:


> Beautiful little shrimp tank! Hahaha and the cat drinking from it 😂


Thank you- lol! That cat drinks from this tank daily. Ive given up trying to stop him. :|


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> Thank you- lol! That cat drinks from this tank daily. Ive given up trying to stop him. :|


I take it as a sign of respect that my cat trusts my water.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I spy--------------------------- babies! Lol!

I cannot even tell you how stupid happy I am right now. The PRL shrimplets are the cutest little babies ever! And so small that I didnt see them until I had my fat hands in the tank moving plants around. Ill take a video later this evening when there isn't as much glare. 

Yipee!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome! Crystal babies are the biggest part of what got me hooked. They are SO tiny and perfect miniature versions of what they'll grow into.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Okay, even when we are a complete and utter idiot we must be honest--- because this is a journal for ups as well as downs. 
And, what a roller coaster it is; mostly because of my own impatience and lack of care. 
But, also, because all the help that many of you have attempted to provide me somehow has to be learned through hard disappointment before it sinks in and settles. 
Lesson learned.

Do not put your hands in the tank until you have washed them. If you are careless you will kill all the shrimp in a tank. Case in point: complete die off. This after I was so, so happy becuase I had finally had a group of shrimp-lets from this group. 

Yeah- dumb human.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh no! I am so sorry, Amy. This is a lesson worth repeating though, be hyper-conscious about clean hands before they go into any shrimp tank. I wiped out my mischling colony that way last year. Maybe some babies are hanging on in there? If not... they aren't PRL but do have a lot of nice crystal reds and can send some your way when things settle down (both in the 5.4 gallon and the outside world).


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry, Amy. This is a lesson worth repeating though, be hyper-conscious about clean hands before they go into any shrimp tank. I wiped out my mischling colony that way last year. Maybe some babies are hanging on in there? If not... they aren't PRL but do have a lot of nice crystal reds and can send some your way when things settle down (both in the 5.4 gallon and the outside world).


 Thank you for that. 

Im still upset about it-- so careless of me.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Revamped the tank! Still cloudy but you get the general idea. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Can see a little better: 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 25cube2019 (Jan 21, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> Can see a little better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look good Amy and sorry about the mishap


----------



## TAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Ugh sorry to hear about that. I didn’t even think of that being important with the tank (washing hands)


----------



## forksnbolts (Jan 8, 2020)

Bummer to hear about what happened, but the new layout looks great!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks all! 

With a little help from @vvDO -- it turned out way better than it would have. I am not an aquascaper, to be sure.


----------



## schooldazed (Mar 31, 2013)

I very much like the final result. Excellent plant placement. To me, that's the hardest part and probably the most important. Cheers


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

schooldazed said:


> I very much like the final result. Excellent plant placement. To me, that's the hardest part and probably the most important. Cheers


 Thank you. 


Plant placement is a tough one also, isnt it?
I have a lot of plants between my 8 tanks to pull from. So it makes it a bit easier.

Hardscape is always the hardest for me, though. 



I was thinking about how I want to restock this tank when it is ready--weeks from now. Instead of PRL, I think Id like to try something different. The vendor Im been buying from recently has Orange Eyed Red tigers, which is something you dont see very often- I might get these. Hopefully he still has them when Im ready. 

Or, if not, I may try the Pure Black Line Shrimp instead of the red. I already have a tank with some PRL.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

11 days later. Some of the plants have started to grow. Its simple - but I really like it. Another 4 weeks and I can add shrimp  ! 
Still debating the type... 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cubecrew (Feb 15, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the loss, the tank is looking amazing now though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

cubecrew said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss, the tank is looking amazing now though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you @cubecrew 



Ive never been much of an aquascaper and never will be, but - I have learned a little through reading journals of some very talented scapers. :smile2:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

What do you think? Should I get Orange Eye Red Tigers or Pure Black Line Shrimp for this tank? 

I am driving myself crazy trying to decide --------------


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Discusluv said:


> What do you think? Should I get Orange Eye Red Tigers or Pure Black Line Shrimp for this tank?
> 
> I am driving myself crazy trying to decide --------------



I don’t know about you, but fancy red and fancy black tigers have really gotten my eye lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Seeing as I've never seen OERT's in person, I'd have to go with those. Plus, selfishly I might be able to buy or trade for some later!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks @vvDO and @Blue Ridge Reef


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

We are cycled!  

Well, cycled-- but, not ready.
Its been 34 days since started tank. Ill give it another 2 weeks to settle in and create critters ( as my friend Jake calls them). 

Im still going back and forth on which of the 2 shrimp to put in here. Ill probably decide the day I order.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice, nothing like a clean palette! I just put 6 CRS in my newest one last night. Not even sure if they'll stay in there, but I needed to see color and the tank was ready. They sure do pop against the dark substrate though, and are hardy things so I may just leave them. I always want something new, but a pretty group of crystal reds are hard to beat.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Nice, nothing like a clean palette! I just put 6 CRS in my newest one last night. Not even sure if they'll stay in there, but I needed to see color and the tank was ready. They sure do pop against the dark substrate though, and are hardy things so I may just leave them. I always want something new, but a pretty group of crystal reds are hard to beat.


 I need to take a close-up picture of my crystals in my Fluval Flex. They are getting so big and the color and markings are very nice. When I first got them- I think the end of January- they were itty bitty things. The last batch of juveniles took four months to reproduce- these are nearing that marker stage as well. Hope to have some crystal shrimp-lets soon. 


My substrate in this tank is light, however, with the sand. Maybe the tigers would stand out more than the PBL shrimp.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

OEBTs? Maybe, though I have noticed that they can really disappear in shadows in my tank with them. Bees with stark white and bright red (or dark black) just have so much contrast that they tend to stand out on most anything. Maybe white and red gravel would be the only thing I can think of that could camouflage them. If they ever market a really light colored aqua soil, I'm going to be all over it for my next OEBT tank.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> OEBTs? Maybe, though I have noticed that they can really disappear in shadows in my tank with them. Bees with stark white and bright red (or dark black) just have so much contrast that they tend to stand out on most anything. Maybe white and red gravel would be the only thing I can think of that could camouflage them. If they ever market a really light colored aqua soil, I'm going to be all over it for my next OEBT tank.


 Jake likes the idea of PBL's for this tank. 

I do want them to show up well because this tank is situated where I can most easily watch it for long periods of time. The height as well as where it is situated. Most people that come to my house are drawn to this tank- I think for the mentioned reasons. Its such a great tank as well because it is such a high grade glass-- crystal clear. 



I looked back at how quickly the first group of PRL juveniles I put in here reproduced- it was 3 months. They did seem a bit older, larger than the second group I purchased. This group has also been in the tank for 3 moths. Ive noticed a lot of swarming around activity that seems to be a good indication of a mature female. So hoping for best. Didnt you say that yours have reproduced quite young, though?


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I can't really know the actual age, but mine can berry at around 1/2", maybe a tad larger. But I have orange Neos berrying at half that size. My blue Neos need to be about that 1/2" or larger size before I ever see eggs. Makes me wonder if it's the tank or the shrimp. On a similar note, when I had that 10 year old cherry colony, what happened to them was similar to the orange Neos I have now, only they only reached half the size Neos tend to. I had tons of them, but for some reason they just stayed small. I moved them all to a 125 with fish and other culls when I redid that tank, so there's no way to know if they grew later or just blended in with the others. But I think a decade of no genetic diversity played a part. I bet if every few years I'd have added a few shrimp from elsewhere, they would have grown normally.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I decided on PBL SS Grade. They will be here next week. 
I think they will look amazing in this tank.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

They are here:


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Fun times! Those are going to look great in there.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

A recent pic of tank and the new shrimp. They are settling in nicely. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shrimpini (Jun 25, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Got this beautiful Combaba? plant from burr740. It’s really grown fast in this small tank. I will need to trim it to keep it contained. I was surprised it is doing well without CO2. 

The mermaid weed is doing well too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

@Blue Ridge Reef sent me some beautiful Blue velvet shrimp that I put in this tank, so I thought Id give an update. 
This tank is exploding with plants, I really need to thin in out a bit but I love its wild growth. 

https://vimeo.com/449096317


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Those shrimps are so cute!


----------

